# muscle worship



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

bored so going through sky channels to find something to watch..

on channel 182 on sky ( repeated again @ 9pm on 183 ) there is a programme about muscle worship..

Its about fans paying money to touch and photograph two female bb


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Started a thread about this at the same time as you did  (Deleted it now) so i'll post what i wrote here.

Watching a program on a channel called Fiver, documenting Gayle Moher and what she has to go through to financially support her bodybuilding. She let's guys with a fetish for female bodybuilders touch and photograph her body. Granted she was paid about $400 an hour for it but holy hell, what an example of dedication to the sport. Good luck to all those who choose this possibly dangerous course of action, if it was me that had to do that, i think i'd knock the gym on the head!


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Patch said:


> Started a thread about this at the same time as you did  (Deleted it now) so i'll post what i wrote here.
> 
> Watching a program on a channel called Fiver, documenting Gayle Moher and what she has to go through to financially support her bodybuilding. She let's guys with a fetish for female bodybuilders touch and photograph her body. Granted she was paid about $400 an hour for it but holy hell, what an example of dedication to the sport. Good luck to all those who choose this possibly dangerous course of action, if it was me that had to do that, i think i'd knock the gym on the head!


sorry dude..did`nt see yours when I started the thread


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jeez is this on AGAIN?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

michel i think you could do with leaning up abit before people would want to ''worshipped'' you


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

?? michel not being funny mate but theres about 20 guys like you in every gym, as said above you'd defo have to lean up a fair amount b4 people worship you, and that youtube video is creepy


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

MichelQUadzilla said:


> I will be available this summer to be worshipped in uk. I'm a 19yo french-italian bodybuilder. Here's my channel on YT: http://www.youtube.com/user/MichelQuadzilla
> 
> Here's my facebook account, add me up: http://www.facebook.com/quadzilla4posing


Is this dude for real? :lol:

hope he's done this for a laugh...or not :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

surely its a joke "quadzilla"? lmao what is wrong with this world


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Those denim shorts are lovely Michel :lol:


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

MichelQUadzilla said:


> Maybe ur rite guys. But u know, a lot of people, basically gay, would pay to see a TEEN bodybuilder pose for em. Not for being vain, but what was ur shape at 19? No, really, I wana make some good laughs.


could start a career as a male stripper mate, you'd get worshiped, paid, and have plenty of time to make it..at 19, I'd put you on if I had a club, you'd be my teen sensation and we would both be rich and famous by now :thumbup1:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

michel your not in bad shape for your age, but you have quite a high bf% and could do with leaning up.

as said there is loads of guys in every gym across the country in your shape


----------



## jay- (Jun 13, 2010)

hahahaha quote from video " that not enough? then you may need the pec bounce"

lmao


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I think michel looks better than most the guys i see on this site to be honest.

Many criticising him dont even have pictures of themselves up.

As usual.

Before you criticise someone for the way they look (when theyre not asking you to), put some pictures of yourself up to show everyone who it is behind the keyboard


----------



## jay- (Jun 13, 2010)

^^^^^^^^ how much is michael charging you for an hour of worshipping then pmsl.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

jay- said:


> ^^^^^^^^ how much is michael charging you for an hour of worshipping then pmsl.


Banned?

Hahahaha.

Yet another keyboard warrior gets banned for chatting sh1t.

Man life must really suck to be you.

Im guessing you are:

1. Ugly

2. A chav or pretty low in the social class ladder

3. Not very clever

4. Relatively young (hence the maturity level)

5. Sh1t physique (that goes without saying of course due to zero picture of yourself and also trying to act a toughman behind the keyboard, backed up by the picture of the rotty and silver chain around its neck.)

In other words: A classic little smelly ugly chav with no life, no education, ugly as sin face like a smashed lobster who can not get any p*ssy and needs to get himself a big rotty with a silver chain on its neck to 'be ard innit!'

Life really sucks!


----------

